# Diawa Sealine or Okuma Convector for LC reels?



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

For walleye trolling with inline boards, which is better?

I'm looking to purchase 6 new ones soon.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have both. The sealines are a bit older than the convectors. I like the convectors better. They seem to have a bit more spine in the drag dept. The sealines were sent to tuna tom so they should be better than stock.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I own both and hands down I'll take the sealines. Had some for over fifteen years with nothing done to them and they are still going strong on trout and salmon.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

My vote goes for the Diawa also. If your using them for walleye only get the 17 size. The newest ones are the bomb.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

KEITH207 said:


> My vote goes for the Diawa also. If your using them for walleye only get the 17 size. The newest ones are the bomb.


I think the 17's only come with the double paddle crank. I'm not sure I would like that as much.

I've owned many of the old SG27's and never had a problem, but don't know anyone running the new ones


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe my sealines need some work!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Have them both. Prefer the Abu line counters over either of the other two. Better drags, better built all the way around, and take up less room in the locker.
http://www.basspro.com/Abu-Garcia-A...15_11128_5282c115e4b006f67e958f4c_48252845671


----------



## Finn N Tonic (Dec 29, 2010)

have used the older 27s for ever no trouble. my brother bought 2 new 27s. he didn't think much of them. took them back and found a deal on older sealines


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Ended up buying Okuma cold water 203's after seeing them all at Cabelas. Quality seemed much better than the new Diawa's. Time will tell


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

You could have bought them online for 80 some odd bux and saved quite a bit of cash. Look like really nice reels.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

sslopok said:


> You could have bought them online for 80 some odd bux and saved quite a bit of cash. Look like really nice reels.


thanks, I need to get 2 more so I might as well get them. Your right Amazon has a good deal on them.

I had 10% off Cabelas card, plus points, so it wasn't bad


----------



## SOLO (Aug 19, 2014)

Love Tuna Tom's and the Sealines... pulled plugs with them on the P.M. for years- ZERO issues.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Daiwa. All day.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Cat Power said:


> For walleye trolling with inline boards, which is better?
> 
> I'm looking to purchase 6 new ones soon.


Walleye play like a wet sock, even with the planar board attached. My dedicated walleye rods have Okuma reeks on them, but I forget the model (not Magda). A good drag isn't crucial on a walleye reel unless you plan to dual task the reels for something that pulls back.

Daiwa has let their quality slip on the new Sealine reels. I recently bought 4 new reels to change out reels I didn't like on my braid Dipsys and a couple lead core rods. I looked at the "new" Sealine reels. Daiwa has cost reduced the Sealines and they are mostly plastic now. I ended up buying 4 of the Okuma Cold Water series reels - MUCH nicer for about the same $.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Forgot to add about the new Daiwas - the redesigned level wind loop with plastic insert has a lot of complaints of breaking. Apparently the plastic insert the line goes through pops out, then you're stuck with it dangling from the line in front of the reel until you cut the line & restring or remove the plastic loop with a pair of side cutters.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

